# Sharjah problems?



## Aberdeen Angus! (Mar 26, 2012)

Got a job interview in Sharjah, if I got the job, would there be any problems with working there but living in Dubai.
Visa's, drinks licence, etc?

Cheers folks!


----------



## honey_1747 (Sep 29, 2012)

People do opposite.... live in Sharjah and work in Dubai. So prefereable is to live and work in Sharjah but for fun/leisure you can go to Dubai.

Otherwise you will have to bear daily traffic and in rush hours it would take you 2 and half hours to commute one side. If that is fine then there is not issue with your questioned setup.

Goodluck


----------



## lightofyourlife (Sep 4, 2013)

honey_1747 said:


> People do opposite.... live in Sharjah and work in Dubai. So prefereable is to live and work in Sharjah but for fun/leisure you can go to Dubai.
> 
> Otherwise you will have to bear daily traffic and in rush hours it would take you 2 and half hours to commute one side. If that is fine then there is not issue with your questioned setup.
> 
> Goodluck


hahaha:bounce: yes that's correct honey...because rental in sharjah is cheaper than dubai...that's y they will rather stay in sharjah and work in dubai.


(Aberdeen Angus)

so, that means no problem with visa and all even license for liquor.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

yes, the commute can be terrible but as others have said the rent is cheaper in Sharjah too. so there are two good reasons to live there.

it is also a dry emirate though. so no booze, no liquor license.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sharjah Wanderers has a booze licence and I have known people who live in Sharjah to have licenses too, but I don't know how they got them. Wasta perhaps?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Aberdeen Angus! said:


> Got a job interview in Sharjah, if I got the job, would there be any problems with working there but living in Dubai.
> Visa's, drinks licence, etc?
> 
> Cheers folks!


people do most sharjah to dxb but unless they bring the rules that you must live in same emirate like they have in auh then nope.


----------

